

I'm a .Net Developer and wants to learn another programming language - dannyr

I'm a .Net guy and looking to find a job in a startup/Web 2.0 company.<p>There are some .Net jobs for startups but not as much as Php and Ruby.<p>I'm developing a new app and I want to use a new programming language.<p>Any suggestions on what I should use?<p>To be honest, I want a programming language to brighten my job prospects and future.
======
icey
If you're honestly just interested in learning another language for better job
prospects, I would recommend staying a .Net guy and getting deep with
Sharepoint (I'm assuming you are already familiar with the new 3.5 framework.
If you aren't, then start there). It's not glamorous work, but it is high-
paying work.

Otherwise, if you're really interested in startups, I would guess that Ruby is
probably one of the more popular languages out there right now, with Rails
being a very popular framework. This will depend somewhat on your location.

Start checking Craigslist ads for jobs, that should give you a feel of what
startups are looking for.

~~~
dannyr
Actually, my priority is to land a job in a startup. Hopefully a consumer web
site. I've been burned by the corporation pretty badly so I'm hoping to not go
back there again.

------
comatose_kid
Nothing wrong with that. I think the standard response to your situation would
be to take a look at Ruby or Python.

And for frameworks, I'd recommend looking at Rails and Merb (ruby land, don't
know python options well enough to comment).

I'm sure there are other languages you could learn which might boost your pay
scale, but the number of jobs requiring Erlang isn't quite as high...

------
gaius
If you know .NET already, IronRuby seems like a natural fit.

